

Buy bitcoins with credit cards - pharrington
http://bitboin.com/

======
mooism2
Beware: cash advances from credit cards typically do NOT have an interest free
period (and may be charged at a different interest rate) unlike normal
purchases.

------
fsniper
$12.95 for 0.1BTC?? Seems to be too high right now.

